# Looking For Japanese 'Alien' like Sci-Fi Horror



## chrysalisx (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been trying for a while to explore Japanese horror films, but I've run into kind of a stumbling block : I can't seem to find any decent Sci-Fi horror.  I'm excluding the 'Kaiju' genre since Godzilla isn't exactly my idea of horror (though if there are any others in that vein that are genuinely scary, please let me know ).  Something along the lines of 'Alien' would be ideal.  I've seen plenty of terrifying movies that have a similar brand of horror, but none yet that I would classify as Sci-Fi.  Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## BookStop (Apr 15, 2009)

Ritana, or Returner in English, is SF Ritana (2002) although not horror. 

The Host is.....hold on I'l look it up... Gwoemul (2006) not japanese, sorry, it's Korean. Still not bad though. 

Hmmm - I can't reallyt hink of a good example, although I'm sure the genre must have been done.

Cowboy Bebop eps 





> 11*"Toys in the Attic"*
> _"Yamiyo no Hevi Rokku"_ (闇夜のヘヴィ・ロック) During the long journey between planets, Jet discovers a fridge in a back corner that no one knew was there. Shortly after, the crew is terrorized by a bizarre blob of black slime with a poisonous bite that was spawned when Spike accidentally left a Ganymede rock lobster inside the fridge, for a year.
> The title of this episode is a reference to Toys in the Attic, an album by Aerosmith


 is very much like Alien, but it may not qualify either.


----------

